# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction literature >  Book "Exhalation", sci-fi short stories, Ted Chiang, 2020

## Airicist

Book "Exhalation", sci-fi short stories, Ted Chiang, 2020 on Amazon 

"Exhalation" by Ted Chiang on Goodreads

Author - Ted Chiang

"Exhalation: Stories" on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"The Lifecycle of Software Objects"

by Ted Chiang

----------


## Airicist

Ted Chiang on Free Will, Time Travel, Many Worlds, Genetic Engineering, and Hard Science Fiction

Sep 19, 2019




> Steve and Corey speak with Ted Chiang about his recent story collection "Exhalation" and his inaugural essay for the New York Times series, Op-Eds from the Future. Chiang has won Nebula and Hugo awards for his widely influential science fiction writing. His short story "Story of Your Life," was the basis of the film Arrival (2016). Their discussion explores the scientific and philosophical ideas in Ted's work, including whether free will is possible, and implications of AI, neuroscience, and time travel. Ted explains why his skepticism about whether the US is truly a meritocracy leads him to believe that the government-funded genetic modification he envisages in his Op-Ed would not solve the problem of inequality.

----------


## Airicist

Book review | Exhalation by Ted Chiang

Aug 23, 2020

----------

